# Let's talk stuckism.



## Fallowfox (Aug 18, 2012)

http://www.stuckism.com/stuckistmanifesto.html <--manifesto
http://www.stuckism.com/PaintingsList.html#Paintings <--examples [some of which _do _contain nudity]

There's a great deal of arty people here so I think this topic could be an interesting one.

Stuckism is an art movement which opposes YBA [the young british artist movement famous for alumini such as damien hirst]

It asserts that artists who do not paint are _not _artists, focusses on ammateurism and figurative art. In these respects many examples of your work could already be identified as 'stuckist' in their artistic approach. 

What are your thoughts on this movement's intentions?


----------



## mrfoxwily (Aug 18, 2012)

Sometimes what people consider art is just baffling. Like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Foam and mirrors. OH SO DEEP.

I wouldn't go as far to say that anything that's not painting to be not art. But sometimes it's just ridiculous. I think it's attention grabbing. It's also severely frustrating to someone who developed skills in the arts and are VERY talented to get ignored and passed off for something like the picture above.

I may have entirely missed the point of the thread, but I had to say it. D:


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 18, 2012)

Well, let's address the fact that they give no reason for why artists who don't paint aren't true artists. This is bullshit, art has always been in the eye of the beholder any highschool art student knows that. 

What else they got? A_rt that has to be in a gallery to be considered art isn't art. _M'kay: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btNCce1tntE&feature=related

_The stuckest paint because painting is what matters._ Hipsters and Hippies and art snobs, Oh my!! The idea of mediocrity as a form of expresssion is novel, but the effect soon wears off and leaves a person wanting something with more substance IMO.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 19, 2012)

Just because you paint doesn't make you an artist. Just because it's not painted doesn't mean that you are not an artist.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 19, 2012)

wtf did I just read


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for your views, I personally view stuckism as an overcompensation, but almost every manifesto is, because sensationalist manifestos become more popular. 

In comparrison to the YBA, amongst whome plagiarism vandalising masterpieces and employing assistants to produce the work in your stead is popular, the stuckists are an interesting response- a bit like the monster raving looney party in my view.


----------

